# Update auf gnome 3.4.1 Blocker

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne Gnome 3.4 installieren. Leider habe ich noch ein paar blocks:

```

<dev-lang/vala-0.14.2-r2:0.14 ("<dev-lang/vala-0.14.2-r2:0.14" is blocking dev-libs/vala-common-0.18.0)

[blocks B      ] <x11-libs/vte-0.31.0:2.90 ("<x11-libs/vte-0.31.0:2.90" is blocking x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.4)

[blocks B      ] <dev-lang/vala-0.12.1-r1:0.12 ("<dev-lang/vala-0.12.1-r1:0.12" is blocking dev-libs/vala-common-0.18.0)

```

Was könnte da hängen?

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, da hängt nichts, sondern Paketversionen blockieren sich   :Razz: 

Welche genau, beschreibt portage doch recht genau.

Vermutlich wird es bis zu deinem gewünschten gnome aber noch weitere Blocker geben. Schau doch mal ob die Info aus http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Gnome_3 zunächst weiterhilft. (ungetestet!)

----------

